# Zocken mit dem Gamepad?



## Crow1981 (27. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute.

Ich alter Konsolenzocker kehre nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz zum PC zurück und frage mich aber, wie denn das Zocken mit dem gamepad funktioniert. Sind mittlerweile alle Games frei konfigurierbar? Gerade der Artikel zum neuen Tomb Raider in der aktuellen PCG hat mich zum Grübeln gebracht. Wie steuert sich Lara auf dem PC mit dem Pad? Ich möchte das Spielgefühl mit Gamepad nämlich nicht missen wollen, frage mich aber wie es z.B. mit Quicktime-Events funktioniert. Hier werden wohl nicht die Gamepad-Tasten eingeblendet, oder doch?

Wie sind denn Eure Erfahrungen?

Viele Grüße,
Crow1981


----------



## Hawkins (27. Mai 2011)

Da viele (die meisten?) neueren Games Konsolenports sind funktionieren Gamepads auf dem PC sehr gut. Ich selbst spiel mit nem Xbox Pad. Bei Quicktime Events werden normalerweise die Gamepad Tasten eingeblendet.

Das neue Tomb Raider wird ganz sicher auch mit dem Gamepad auf dem Pc problemlos spielbar sein (wie die vorherigen Tomb Raider Teile ebenfalls).

Ich selbst bevorzuge auch das Xbox Pad und benutze es bei fast allen Pc Games die eine Gamepadsteuerung unterstützen (ausser Shooter  ). Es spielt sich einfach relaxter mit nem Pad


----------



## Rabowke (27. Mai 2011)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Ich selbst bevorzuge auch das Xbox Pad und benutze es bei fast allen Pc Games die eine Gamepadsteuerung unterstützen (ausser Shooter  ). Es spielt sich einfach relaxter mit nem Pad


So siehts aus ... ich nehm auch das 360 Pad. Bei Beat'n'Ups nicht ganz optimal, aber Rennspiele und Co lassen sich wunderbar steuern.

Außerdem find ich das Feature "360 Headset an 360 Gamepad" anschließen cool, funktioniert wunderbar, ist leicht und flexibel.


----------



## Dramatica (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir für ein Beat em Up extra das Saitek P880 geholt. Ich finds echt gut und hat massig Tasten. Vor allem hats bei Silent Hill 2 und 3 weiter geholfen, die ich mit Tastatur relativ unspielbar find.

Nachteil ist das riesige, etwas klobige und merkwürdig geformte Steuerkreuz, das nervt bei Emulatoren etwas. Außerdem finde ich es etwas umständlich, an die Taste 3 und 6 heranzukommen, weil man seinen Daumen über 4 Tasten strecken muss, ohne sie versehentlich zu drücken. Die Sticks sind etwas rutschig. Außerdem gibts nur 2 Schultertasten. Die Analogsticks lassen sich runterdrücken, bei Silent Hill hab ichs sogar gebraucht.

 Von der Form her erinnerts stark an einen PS3 Controller und teuer wars auch nicht. Keine Ahnung was aktuell auf dem Markt ist, aber das Teil hab ich vor Jahren gekauft und finds gut.   

Wer nen Xbox Controller hat oder sein PS3 Controller anschließen kann ist natürlich klar im Vorteil. 
Aber zu der Zeit hatte ich nur nen Gamecube.


----------



## BlackDead (27. Mai 2011)

Am PC spiele ich nur Maus und Tastatur und bin zufrieden. Als ehemaliger fanatischer PC-Spieler habe ich auch die PC-Umsetzungen von Metal Gear Solid 1&2 und Tony Hawk tapfer mit der Tastatur durchgespielt.  Gegen verkorkste Steuerungen bin ich mehr oder weniger resident.  
Mitlerweile bin auch Besitzer einer Xbox360 und komme mit den Pad gut zu recht, Shooter müssen zwar nicht unbedingt sein aber es gibt schlimmeres. 
Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Fightpad was sehr gut mit 2D-Beat´em´Ups funktioniert. 


Spoiler



Oder mit Emulatoren


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Mai 2011)

Ich bevorzuge weiterhin Maus und Tastatur, allerdings besitze ich seit längerer Zeit das 360er Gamepad für den PC und bin ganz froh darüber, denn es war/ ist mir in Spielen wie Alpha Protocoll und Fable 3 ein treues Eingabegerät.


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. Mai 2011)

Von den neueren Spielen geht mittlerweile ja fast alles optional auch mit Gamepad. Selbst bei The Witcher 2 könntest du mit Gamepad spielen.
Ich hab das 360 Pad für PC. Das nutze ich für Fussballspiele wie PES oder Fifa, oder Spiele wie Dead Space. Der Rest wird mit Maus und Tastatur gespielt. Leider wird man ja heute auch bei manchen Spielen regelrecht gezwungen ein Gamepad zu nutzen, weil die Maus- und Tastatursteuerung von den Entwicklern viel zu schwammig und ungenau gemacht wurde. Prominentes Beispiel: Dead Space 1. Das war mit Maus und Tastatur irgendwie unspielbar, mit Gamepad gings aber ganz gut.

Allerdings ist es schon wichtig, welches Gamepad man nutzt, bei vielen funktioniert die "optionale Gamepadsteuerung" nämlich nur, wenn man das Xbox 360 Pad für den PC hat.
Der Splitscreen Coop Modus von Kane & Lynch z.B. funktionierte nur mit diesem Pad.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2011)

Ich hab ein xbox-Pad, aber ich nutze das nur für typische Gamepad-Spiele, also Sport+Rennspiele, und so was wie Streetfighter. Auch Batman geht mit Gamepad sehr gut.

Witcher oder so hab ich mal probiert, aber das ist mir zu blöd, auch da man eben nicht alles auf den Buttons unterbringen kann und grad in den Menüs mit Maus besser unterwegs ist.


----------



## Crow1981 (27. Mai 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Allerdings ist es schon wichtig, welches Gamepad man nutzt, bei vielen funktioniert die "optionale Gamepadsteuerung" nämlich nur, wenn man das Xbox 360 Pad für den PC hat.
> Der Splitscreen Coop Modus von Kane & Lynch z.B. funktionierte nur mit diesem Pad.


Was gar nicht so schlimm ist. Da ich hier ne XBox360 stehen habe bin ich ziemlich an das Pad gewöhnt und bevorzuge es auch, weil ich weiß, dass es sehr gut verarbeitet ist und für meine Hände die perfekte Größe hat. (Schon mal wieder ein SNES-Pad in der Hand gehabt? Hui...)

Ist alles in allem zwar auch teuer, aber dafür stimmt die Qualität. Einzig das Steuerkreuz könnte für Beat Em Ups besser sein. ... Hab aber gelesen, dass dies mittlerweile auch behoben ist.

Gibt es für "Witcher 1" eigentlich ne gescheite Steuerung? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, aber das spielt man dann wohl fast so wie DragonAge auf der XBox.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Mai 2011)

Crow1981 schrieb:


> Gibt es für "Witcher 1" eigentlich ne gescheite Steuerung? Kann mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, aber das spielt man dann wohl fast so wie DragonAge auf der XBox.


 bei witcher 2 wird ja automatisch ein Gegner markiert, selbst wenn Du nicht genau zu dem hinschaust, und wenn Du auf "angreifen" klickst, schlägt er halt zu, auch wenn Du den Witcher grad in eine andere Richtung ausgerichtet hattest. Bei Teil 1 war das AFAIK nicht so, aber der ist trotzdem mit "Games for Windows" gekennzeichnet, d.h. theoretisch per Pad steuerbar - ist aber ne andere Frage, ob das dann auch Sinn macht.


----------

